# STOLEN!!!! Cash reward offered!!!



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

How stupid are people??? **** I HATE a thief. A friend of mine had his Brute Force, and a few other things stolen today. Sometime between the hours of 8am and 1pm today. This was in the Ben Wheeler, Texas area. Attached is a photo of his bike. 

Here's a brief description of what his bike looks like:

09 Brute Force 750i
Black plastic with red racks
30" Silverbacks
14" ITP wheels
Gorilla radiator re-locator kit
Warn 3000 lb wench
Dual Exhaust by Two Brothers (one on each side, coming out the back)
Gorilla axles in the rear
HL springs

Also stolen:
Tig welder with argon bottle and cart
Hobart stick welder.....gasoline motor 

If seen, please contact: the local authorities, Lawrence Gates at 903-288-5007 (cell) or 903-833-5136 (home) or contact myself.....Tim 903-245-2362 

Thanks guys....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

made the picture bigger


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man this is the dualed brute? Should be easy to find if the try to re-sell it then..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man. hope yall find it.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks phreebsd for making that pic bigger.......yeah that's the one with the dual exhaust video i posted on here some time back. Hopefully he will find it......god forbid i for that sorry SOB first that stole it. Were hoping that it's not parted out by now!! BIG business in these parts........


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

That sucks! Will keep an eye open here in huffman/crosby area. And im always carrying


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

Every keep your eyes out at mud nats i bet it will be there plus the guy is a retard for taking the only dural Exhaust around here


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree.....good idea, ANYONE going to mud nats keep an eye out for it. IF you spot it out there, contact the local authorities out there, I'm sure they are gonna be plenty out there like years prior. I would not suggest getting involved, unless you just feel like giving a good old fashion country a$$ whoopin to somebody. 
I appologize to everyone and mods, i usually dont get this upset about things, this just hit too close to home for me.


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

hey didnt you text me yesterday? yea man this sucks ive started locking my garage and taking the key out of my bikes...we'll keep an eye out at mud nats and out this way man...sorry to hear..what is this world coming to


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope you all find it....I HATE a Thief...maybe the SOB who stoles it will get the clap and and die a slow painful death from it.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

moonstruck said:


> hey didnt you text me yesterday? yea man this sucks ive started locking my garage and taking the key out of my bikes...we'll keep an eye out at mud nats and out this way man...sorry to hear..what is this world coming to


 
yeah text you yesterday....I hope we find this arsehole.....:aargh4:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Karma will get him, just like My Name is Earl. Good luck man


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i love giving good country a$$ whoopin


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

When calling these dealerships, is there some sort of data base that this gets registered in? Just curious....


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

The serial number/VIN is what is used by the dealers in tracking trade-ins for theft. Most dealers will not even mess with a trade that they can not flip quickly and without a title they aren't going to want the bike. Some dealers will apply for a lost title to make a deal but the ones around here don't waste their time, if it is not ready to sell they don't want it. 
It will probably be listed on Craigslist and be sold without title. Or parted out on a message board. If the guy is dumb enough to steal it and bring it to mud nats I am sure one of us will notice the dual exhaust and the county officers patrol enough I would point him out so they can call in the VIN on it. Better yet see where his camp site is so they can arrest him and take the bike, his truck/trailer and everything. He may get the truck and trailer back but it would be expensive with all the impound and towing fees. I HATE A THIEF!!

I also noticed you mentioned taking the key out of your bike and locking your garage. The key only slows them down. I didn't have the key in my old bayou 220 that was stolen from me. My garage door was open and they just pushed it out and onto a trailer and was gone. Then when I talked to the dealer he said they can order the key/tumbler for about 20 bucks so I don't think they would care about the key if for 20 bucks they have something they could possibly flip for thousands.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks zack, Thats what i needed to know. I will pass that info along as well. 
I want yall to know that I talked to the owner lastnight and he thanks everyone from the bottom of his heart for all of the eyes out and help that you are giving.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I hate thieves too... I get nervous every time I need to leave my bike in my truck or something... I hope he gets caught! I've been looking on Craigslist for brute parts... And that guy would definitely be stupid to show up at mud nats with dual exhaust...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey crawfishie, will keep a lock out for it out here in houston, texas, in a few riding areas i go too i will be at outlaw atv park this friday so will keep an eye out for it, geez i hope someone can spot it and catch that low life thief, cant stand them, thats why i pack heat now, and wont hesistate to you know what on a thief...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for continued effort in locating this bike. Sad thing is this: beng a 1st time brute owner and proud family man.....this is the kind of thing that happens to a good person like him. What a low life, sorry *** would do this? Nevermind answering that question, just venting i guess. 
Just wanted to thank everyone....thats all....


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

i dought its up here in illinois but i will keep a look out for it


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

With the economy as bad as it is this kind of thing seems to be getting almost common place. Piece of advice INSURANCE IS CHEAP!!!!!!!!!! Especially when compared to a new bike. I try to keep a cable lock around mine but like the old saying goes.... locks only stop an honest thief. Unfortunatly all you can do is lock em up and hope it doesn't happen to you. Common thieves are common bastards!


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

**** stealers get a life and work for ur own ****


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My friend's house got broken into yesterday morning at 11:30! WHILE SHE WAS THERE. 2 guys busted the front door in, while the alarm was going off, they made it out with their 65" HDTV... luckily she was in the office working and she just stayed there until they left then called the cops.. But these idiots busted in in broad daylight!! and they live in a nice neighborhood in Humble, TX. This world is going crazy...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WoW.....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I guess the good things is this: he does have insurance, however that does not replace any of his pride if ya know what i mean. 
This world is going crazy right now. Breaking into homes during the day light, thats unheard of. WOW!!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

breaking into my house in the middle of the day would be a bad idea for someone. cause they wont be alive along enough to know they got inside.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

walk in my house the hole family can shut get down outside or dont see another day ill have a ar-15 bullet in your head


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats crazy I was out in the yard working on my brute today and kept having to go to Lowes so I just left everything out on the ground and the shop wide open and I didn't even think twice about it. Maybe I should from now on.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Crap, now you guys have me worried. Since the BF and I are no longer...I need to bring my quads & ski-doo to my place. I don't have a garage so I was planning to just put them between the house and fence and chain them up.

I'm gone from 7:30AM until about 5-ish. That's a lot of time for someone to cut the chains.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

i`ll look 2 .i bet your ticked off Crawfishie :flames:


----------

